# Tahoe Trip!



## lewi1913 (Jan 23, 2008)

if ur going to tahoe, Heavenly is a MUST. Its spendy, but so worth it. You can go all day without a duplicate trail. Best mountain I have hit so far.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

if you want the best tree riding sierra-at-Tahoe is the best west coast tree riding point blank!
Kirkwood for huge bowls
heavenly for convince, better hit Mott's canyon up
homewood is a small great place
alpine is the ultimate back country,well worth the hike


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

Thank you SO much for your help!! Now I can't wait to go!


----------

